# P-51 Mustang in unusual camo



## pampa14 (Feb 12, 2014)

Some photos of experimental paint scheme named Dazzle Camo: 

Aviação em Floripa: P-51 Mustang em camuflagem exótica

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 12, 2014)

Very nice. What I really need is a photo of the starboard side. I've never seen one. 

Geo


----------



## planb (Feb 12, 2014)

That is interesting,wondering how well it would have worked.


----------



## tengu1979 (Feb 12, 2014)

Isnt that A-36 Apache by any chance???? I think they had 4x20mm armament.

Never seen a P-51 with 4 twenties.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Very nice. What I really need is a photo of the starboard side. I've never seen one.
> 
> Geo



The starboard side camo layout is seen on the model. It is almost the mirror image of the port side .


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 12, 2014)

Wasn't this scheme used by the air commando in the CBI? Or am I just making crap up?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 12, 2014)

tengu1979 said:


> Isnt that A-36 Apache by any chance???? I think they had 4x20mm armament.
> 
> Never seen a P-51 with 4 twenties.



Tengu, this was the first batch of P-51s to enter service with the USAAF. These had no letter after the P-51, hence they were just known as P-51s. The first batch was sent to England and were known as Mustang Is and were armed with four 50 caliber Brownings and four 30 caliber Brownings. Two 50s under the chin, which had a bulged faring, and one in each wing and two 30s in each wing. The Apache had six 50 caliber, two under the chin, with no farings, and two in each wing. Another easy way to tell an Apache is the landing lights, both of which are mounted in a double fixture on the left wing. Hope this helps. And if I have goofed here, someone please correct me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 12, 2014)

Wurger said:


> The starboard side camo layout is seen on the model. It is almost the mirror image of the port side .
> 
> 
> View attachment 253974
> ...



That rapid firing sound you are hearing is my head hitting the table. Thanks Wojtek. 

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2014)

My pleasure..


----------



## tengu1979 (Feb 13, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Tengu, this was the first batch of P-51s to enter service with the USAAF. These had no letter after the P-51, hence they were just known as P-51s. The first batch was sent to England and were known as Mustang Is and were armed with four 50 caliber Brownings and four 30 caliber Brownings. Two 50s under the chin, which had a bulged faring, and one in each wing and two 30s in each wing. The Apache had six 50 caliber, two under the chin, with no farings, and two in each wing. Another easy way to tell an Apache is the landing lights, both of which are mounted in a double fixture on the left wing. Hope this helps. And if I have goofed here, someone please correct me.



Thanks for clearing that out. Just didn't know that.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello, tengu1979.

Our Tengu is a mountain God who has long nose and reddish face.
Interesting naming


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 13, 2014)

tengu1979 said:


> Thanks for clearing that out. Just didn't know that.



You're welcome. Glad I could help.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 13, 2014)

I think at some point there was some experimenting with these bizzaar types of camo schemes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 13, 2014)

Does anyone know what colour they were?


----------



## tengu1979 (Feb 14, 2014)

Shinpachi said:


> Hello, tengu1979.
> 
> Our Tengu is a mountain God who has long nose and reddish face.
> Interesting naming
> ...



That is exactly where I got this nickname from. It comes from the time I had an interest with anything Japanese (Prefer Karasu Tengu than Yamabushi depictions though).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2014)

gumbyk said:


> Does anyone know what colour they were?



IIRC the Brewster Buffalo with the dazzle camo was white and brown.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2014)

It was the Black/White camo with the Olive Drab 41 on the fuselage top.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 14, 2014)

Excellent diagrams Wojtek. Thank you. 

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2014)

Good stuff Wojtek...

So who is going to break out a model and go for it....


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 15, 2014)

Matt did one in another forum and it looked outstanding. That's what got me interested in this scheme.

Geo


----------



## Mustangtmg (Jul 23, 2021)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Tengu, this was the first batch of P-51s to enter service with the USAAF. These had no letter after the P-51, hence they were just known as P-51s. The first batch was sent to England and were known as Mustang Is and were armed with four 50 caliber Brownings and four 30 caliber Brownings. Two 50s under the chin, which had a bulged faring, and one in each wing and two 30s in each wing. The Apache had six 50 caliber, two under the chin, with no farings, and two in each wing. Another easy way to tell an Apache is the landing lights, both of which are mounted in a double fixture on the left wing. Hope this helps. And if I have goofed here, someone please correct me.


Excuse me, but has NO ONE corrected the info on this aircraft all this time. It's an NA-91 aircraft, 92 of which went to the RAF under Lend Lease and 58 to the US ( 1 to USN and 57 to USAAF) as "P-51" (no letter suffix --- already mentioned) "Apaches." They officially became Mustangs in the USAAF in July, 1942. 

The RAFs were named "Mustang Mk IA" --- most of the USAAF's P-51 Mustangs became Tac-R aircraft after cameras were added in 3 (maybe more) locations in the US, and a couple years later were redesignated "F-6As." They kept their four 20 mm Hispano Mk II cannons (license-built by Oldsmobile), even after cameras were added. Two of the NA-91s became the XP-51B Mustang prototypes when Merlins and 4-bladed props were adapted to the airframe, along with cooling system and other changes. The one that went to the USN became a "chase plane" and sorta "never was heard of again."

The NA-97 A-36A Mustang followed the NA-91 aircraft and were NEVER officially named ANYTHING but "Mustang," although some of the pilots and groundcrewmen in the 27th FBG in the MTO wanted them renamed "Invaders," but Douglas already had that name on their excellent A-26 Invader.

What else can I tell you? OH, and I have scans of historical documents, most of which came from the USAAF and NAA, so they're PRIMARY sources, which naturally I trust over anything you can read in Wikipedia or on websites.

Please reply to me if I've made any errors in my clarification above --- I'm only human and mistype stuff alllll the time! 

Thanks.

MustangTMG

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mjfur (Jul 23, 2021)

P-51 41-37426, which received the BuNo 57987 Mustang! - Documents


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 23, 2021)

Pretty sure people were more interested in the experimental camo in this seven year old thread...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 24, 2021)

I wonder what ever happened to Pampa14.


----------



## rochie (Jul 24, 2021)

sorry was just counting

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 28, 2021)

at6 said:


> I wonder what ever happened to Pampa14.


I think he's been run off every site he posted on. I know of two others


----------

